# Beginning my journey with a 26.5 length 8 string...



## xtremebuzz1 (Dec 27, 2011)

alright... so i just changed strings on it and of course first thing I noticed is that everyone on here whines about short scale lengths XD... so my question is, now that ive got a schecter blackjack atx is there a way to get the 8th string more tension? I was planning to tune the 8th to an octave below E of the 6th... now I may have to reconsider and just go to f#... not really too interested in that though, so is there a way to balance the string tension so I can get the best sounding/feeling low E?

I currently have .070 to .010 strings... as .07 was the thickest guitar center told me they had... now im guessin I probably should have gone for a bass with .076 or something... but I really do not know what I would do after that for the rest of the gauges....


----------



## Nile (Dec 27, 2011)

0.76 still seems too light for an octave below.
But usually shorter scale length=thicker strings to make up.


----------



## Nile (Dec 27, 2011)

First double post ever. Took 484 posts.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 27, 2011)

Give an 80 a shot.


----------



## crg123 (Dec 27, 2011)

Here you go:

D'Addario XL Nickel Wound Acoustic or Electric .080, NW080

Or labella now sells a variety of large gauge guitar strings
https://www.labella.com/laplaza/electric_sets/elecIndStrings.asp

Good luck! I think an .080 should be fine but if not a .086 is awesome if you like lots of tension for you low E. I use that and a .066 for the B string for F standard/ drop D# tuning


----------



## xtremebuzz1 (Dec 27, 2011)

crg123 said:


> Here you go:
> 
> D'Addario XL Nickel Wound Acoustic or Electric .080, NW080
> 
> ...



sweet i was getting scared, not gunna lie, after seeing everyone here being pretty anti shortscale length...

is there anything I should worry about with the levels of tension? I assume the neck will be able to handle it with proper adjustments...

What combinations of gauges should I use after a .080? .066 for B, then .056, etc?

or maybe go .080 for E, .070 for B, etc


----------



## op1e (Dec 27, 2011)

You wouldn't need a .070 for B, I use a .068 for low A on a 27". Here's what I run and tensions...

length 27.0"
E .010" PL == 18.18#
B, .013" PL == 17.25#
G, .017" PL == 18.58#
D, .026" NW == 20.63#
A,, .036" NW == 21.9#
E,, .046" NW == 19.6#
A,,, .068" NW == 19.33#

Pretty even across the board. Here's the calculator I use...

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...sg=AFQjCNHGT_gZsr6ZN5ucaDUQlTvtNRQ_Mw&cad=rja


----------



## Razzy (Dec 27, 2011)

When I had my Schecter C8, I tuned it to Drop E using a .080 for my low E, and it was just fine.


----------



## op1e (Dec 27, 2011)

Here's with the standard D'Addario 7 string set everybody uses plus an .080 on your scale.

len 26.5"

E .010" PL == 17.51#
B, .013" PL == 16.61#
G, .017" PL == 17.89#
D, .026" NW == 19.88#
A,, .036" NW == 21.1#
E,, .046" NW == 18.88#
B,,, .059" NW == 17.8#
E,,, .080" NW == 14.21#


----------



## crg123 (Dec 27, 2011)

if i remember correct some people actually use .090s for drop E but i think they use 25.5.

i used to use a .010 d'addario baritone lights for the middle and a .080 for the low E. I have a Agile Septor 827 elite. If you dont mind loose tension that might work for that tuning but maybe you should go for the .086/.066 (.70 is wayy to heavy for the b string) combo for the drop E especially if you ever want to do drop G# tuning. Just my suggestion though. let me know what you decide


----------



## xtremebuzz1 (Dec 27, 2011)

what goal should I have when using that tension calculator? is it to get the tension to average evenly?


----------



## Dayn (Dec 27, 2011)

xtremebuzz1 said:


> what goal should I have when using that tension calculator? is it to get the tension to average evenly?


The goal is entirely up to you and what tensions you prefer. Myself, I go for light high strings, then slightly tighter low strings. This is what I'm using now, for example:

len 27"
E .008" PL == 11.64#
B, .011" PL == 12.34#
G, .014" PL == 12.6#
D, .022" NW == 14.96#
A,, .030" NW == 15.75#
E,, .042" NW == 16.56#
B,,, .056" NW == 16.58#
E,,, .080" NW == 14.75#

I love it. A (fresh!) .080 is perfect for 27" for me, it has so much snap and power to it. I can't say whether it'll have the same effect with a half-inch-less scale length, but only one way to find out, yeah?


----------



## xtremebuzz1 (Dec 27, 2011)

what good does it do to actually know the pounds of pressure?


----------



## Eric Christian (Dec 27, 2011)

Yet another string tension thread with charts. Whatever happened to just buying several packs of strings and switching them out until you find a set that feels right?


----------



## Dayn (Dec 28, 2011)

I'd be out a few hundred dollars if I did that...

Edit: Oops, I forgot. Knowing the amount of tension on your strings will... well, exactly that. I don't like heavy tension, for instance, and knowing the tension also lets me choose the right gauge I want.


----------



## xtremebuzz1 (Dec 28, 2011)

here is my current setup

len 26.5"

E .010" PL == 17.51#
B, .013" PL == 16.61#
G, .017" PL == 17.89#
D, .036" NW == 37.59#
A,, .046" NW == 33.65#
E,, .052" NW == 23.77#
B,,, .060" NW == 18.45#
E,,, .080" NW == 14.21#


----------



## xtremebuzz1 (Dec 28, 2011)

Dayn said:


> I'd be out a few hundred dollars if I did that...
> 
> Edit: Oops, I forgot. Knowing the amount of tension on your strings will... well, exactly that. I don't like heavy tension, for instance, and knowing the tension also lets me choose the right gauge I want.



amen to that!...and alright thanks for telling me, definitely something to consider at my next restring...


----------



## Metal_Webb (Dec 28, 2011)

IMO even a 0.080 isn't heavy enough for E. I tried it, didn't like it at all. Then again, I had heavy tension on all my other strings then there was the floppy 8th. Well, relatively floppy lol


----------



## xtremebuzz1 (Dec 28, 2011)

Metal_Webb said:


> IMO even a 0.080 isn't heavy enough for E. I tried it, didn't like it at all. Then again, I had heavy tension on all my other strings then there was the floppy 8th. Well, relatively floppy lol


once I lowered the action to a good level i found it to still be a bit floppy soI will probably go to 84 or so on my next attempt


----------



## geeman8 (Dec 28, 2011)

I just ordered a set from La Bella and haven't been happier! Here are my gauge choices:

e-0.009
B-0.012
G-0.017 (plain)
D-0.024
A-0.032
E-0.042
A-0.062
E-0.082

This setup is pretty well balanced and allows me to have a slightly lighter tension on the top strings. I went with a 0.082 on the low E because of so many people talking about their success with an 0.080 on a 27" scale guitar. An 0.082 on my 26.5" scale ATX C8 is just sightly more tension that what you get with an 0.080 on a 27" scale and it isn't huge either. I can now intonate all my strings and also have really low action, and it sounds great too! La Bella also has you type in what guitar you have when ordering the heavier gauge strings and they send you a string with the wrapped portion just long enough to get past the nut. This leaves the plain core exposed to put through the tuner, keeping you from having to drill out your tuners or unwrapping strings!


----------



## troyguitar (Dec 28, 2011)

I normally use light strings but would probably just step straight up to the .090 if I were you.


----------



## aawshred (Dec 28, 2011)

An easy way to get higher string tension is a higher string gauge obviously, but I do not recommend going past 80. You have to remember past a certain point, the string starts to give a lesser guitar-esque response. I had an 80 on my eight for a while that i liked a lot, but even that was a bit dark sounding for my tastes. 80 should suit you find anyhow.


----------



## op1e (Dec 28, 2011)

Eric Christian said:


> Yet another string tension thread with charts. Whatever happened to just buying several packs of strings and switching them out until you find a set that feels right?



Thats what I did a half dozen times. Trying to save him SOME of the trouble.


----------



## xtremebuzz1 (Dec 28, 2011)

op1e said:


> Thats what I did a half dozen times. Trying to save him SOME of the trouble.


yup and I really appreciate it! so when I use the calculator you xshowed me im getting a lot higher readings for g,d, and a

len 26.5"

E .011" PL == 21.19#
B, .017" PL == 28.41#
G, .026" PL == 41.86#
D, .036" NW == 37.59#
A,, .042" NW == 28.42#
E,, .054 NW == 26.12#
B,,, .064 NW == 20.79#
E,,, .086 NW == 16.14#
total == 220.52#


----------



## xtremebuzz1 (Dec 28, 2011)

also my tuner is having a difficulty getting a clear reading on my 8th string... is that another sign that it is too wobbly?


----------



## op1e (Dec 28, 2011)

xtremebuzz1 said:


> yup and I really appreciate it! so when I use the calculator you xshowed me im getting a lot higher readings for g,d, and a
> 
> len 26.5"
> 
> ...



Ya something seems off there, that doesnt look right.

EDIT; Woah! thats kinda heavy there, dude. A .017 for B and a .026 for G? .030 is too heavy for a D. Ya want it to play like an acoustic?


----------



## xtremebuzz1 (Dec 28, 2011)

op1e said:


> Ya something seems off there, that doesnt look right.
> 
> EDIT; Woah! thats kinda heavy there, dude. A .017 for B and a .026 for G? .030 is too heavy for a D. Ya want it to play like an acoustic?



oh duh! replaced my .013 for b and moved everything up and just filled in the gap on accident... 

also my tuner is having a difficulty getting a clear reading on my 8th string... is that another sign that it is too wobbly?



Heres my newest configuration:

len 26.5"

E .010" PL == 17.51#
B, .013" PL == 16.61#
G, .017" PL == 17.89#
D, .026" NW == 19.88#
A,, .036" NW == 21.1#
E,, .046 NW == 18.88#
B,,, .060 NW == 18.45#
E,,, .086 NW == 16.14#
total == 146.47#

pretty rounded I think, I could probably go for a thicker b, and a thinner a,, but Ive got so many of those sizes laying around I figure I better use em!


----------



## Dayn (Dec 29, 2011)

xtremebuzz1 said:


> also my tuner is having a difficulty getting a clear reading on my 8th string... is that another sign that it is too wobbly?


Tune it to the 12th fret harmonic; it's just your tuner. My little Korg CA-1 could track a .090 down to F# an octave down.

Edit: Of course, it's not going to track perfectly like your high E string... that's just the nature of it.


----------



## vansinn (Dec 29, 2011)

xtremebuzz1 said:


> yup and I really appreciate it! so when I use the calculator you xshowed me im getting a lot higher readings for g,d, and a
> 
> len 26.5"
> 
> ...



Those tensions are all over the scale. I'd consider this setup impossible to play.

This is more balanced:
len 26.5"
E4 .009" P == 14.18#
B3 .0115" P == 13.0#
G3 .016" P == 15.85#
D3 .022" N == 14.41#
A2 .032" N == 17.03#
E2 .046" N == 18.88#
B1 .064" N == 20.79#
F1# .085" N == 19.93#
total == 134.08#

All D'Addario's. The 085 was a modded bass string; tension was fine, but didn't sound too good though..
I used this setup for a while until retuning to A1...G4.
The La Bella set referenced elsewhere in this thread looks nicely balanced; I'd give it a try.

Maybe check my http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...3324-ngd-schecter-riot-8-ltd.html#post2689780 for ideas


----------



## xtremebuzz1 (Dec 30, 2011)

vansinn said:


> Those tensions are all over the scale. I'd consider this setup impossible to play.
> 
> This is more balanced:
> len 26.5"
> ...


yeah I already addressed that one was messed up, my most recent one posted is more balanced


----------



## Ben.Last (Jan 7, 2012)

aawshred said:


> An easy way to get higher string tension is a higher string gauge obviously, but I do not recommend going past 80. You have to remember past a certain point, the string starts to give a lesser guitar-esque response. I had an 80 on my eight for a while that i liked a lot, but even that was a bit dark sounding for my tastes. 80 should suit you find anyhow.



Not true. If you get a bass string, yes. But guitar strings are guitar strings, regardless of gauge. Of course it's going to be dark sounding, it's an incredibly low note. But it's still going to be guitar-esque


----------



## xtremebuzz1 (Mar 18, 2012)

would most of you find this to be too much tension

len 26.5"

E .011" PL == 21.19#
B, .015" PL == 22.11#
G, .019" PL == 22.35#
D, .027" NW == 21.44#
A,, .036" NW == 21.1#
E,, .049" NW == 21.25#
B,,, .065" NW == 21.47#
E,,, .102" NW == 21.3#


----------



## Winspear (Mar 18, 2012)

That looks like a very nice balanced set. The tension is personal preference. For me, that would be good for Eb, or in E on a 25.5". 
I'd go a little lighter on the 6 strings if only to allow thinner strings on the low end. Something that thick might sound pretty muddy. 
Either that or settle for a little unbalance, having the low strings a touch looser - perhaps 62 and 95 or so.


----------



## NixerX (Mar 19, 2012)

Personally I think the 26.5 is not long enough for even an 80 to intonate well at E 8vb even with an .80...not to mention the clarity is marginal. At least it was for me.


----------



## Dayn (Mar 19, 2012)

Well, let me say one thing... your high strings are double the tension of my high strings. What do you think?  The highest I go is around 16.5lbs~ of tension on my lowest strings. Since my last post, I actually use a tapered .086 for low E at 27" now. It intonates fine.

But hey, if you like it that heavy, go for it!


----------



## xtreme1 (Aug 11, 2012)

len 26.5"

E .010" PL == 17.51#
B, .013" PL == 16.61#
G, .017" PL == 17.89#
D, .024" NW == 17.03#
A,, .032" NW == 17.03#
E,, .044" NW == 17.38#
B,,, .058" NW == 17.19#
E,,, .090" NW == 17.43#



last set is definitely a lil muddy though the tension does feel good to me, going to try this set to feel it out.

Do you guys think 17# will make it too floppy on the the low E?


----------



## xtreme1 (Dec 31, 2012)

len 26.5"

E .009" PL == 14.18#
B, .012" PL == 14.15#
G, .015" PL == 13.93#
D, .022" NW == 14.41#
A,, .030" NW == 15.17#
E,, .040 NW == 14.52#
B,,, .054 NW == 14.66#
E,,, .074 NW == 12.21#
total == 113.24#

gunna try the la bella crazy 8's now


----------



## axxessdenied (Jan 1, 2013)

I would go with atleast 0.90" for sure.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jan 2, 2013)

op1e said:


> Here's with the standard D'Addario 7 string set everybody uses plus an .080 on your scale.
> 
> len 26.5"
> 
> ...



Not EVERYONE uses D'Addario's, I use a Dunlop Heavy Core 7-string set and a .080" Dunlop bass string on my Dean ML Modifier 8-string. It's a 26.5" scale, and these feel just about perfect to me, so I don't bother with the tensions on them, it's the feel that matters after all, right? Here are my gauges:

E .010" PL
B .013" PL
G .017" PL
D .028" NW
A .038" NW
E .048" NW
B .060" NW
E .080" NW


----------



## trickae (Jan 4, 2013)

Back to the thread topic - go heavier strings and bare in mind that a raised action would be needed to avoid the 8th string rattling out. 76 would be to low, maybe an 0.80.


----------

